

Police want back doors in smartphones, but who else will open them? - suprgeek
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/10/02/police-want-back-doors-in-smartphones-but-you-never-know-who-else-will-open-them/

======
atmo79
The question I want to know is who has already?

